# PTFE tape mod...



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Read somewhere about wrapping one wind of ptfe tape around the burr carrier threads to stop movement. Decided to do it whilst cleaning my RR out - and it works! Don't get any burr chatter at my usual setting or 1 finer, can go 2 steps finer before chatter occurs.

Might stick my collapsible lens hood on as well - got tons of old camera stuff and knew it would come in handy one day..


----------

